# Boxing day @ Yorkdale SALE!



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I think i'm getting hyped up too early here, but my girlfriend mentioned shopping on boxing day and that triggered this thought.

You guys think there are going to be madness sales at the Apple store, or they're going to be calm and offer no discounts or deals?

If apple store doesn't offer it, i can bet bestbuy, futureshop, compusmart, and carbonation would offer deals too? 

this is my first year switched over to mac and joining ehmac, so I have no idea how things were done in the past years.


----------

